

Frontend dev is getting exhausting - rakeshmenon
http://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/2tfo30/frontend_dev_is_getting_exhausting/
What are your takes on this?
======
_random_
_" I have to learn & master yet another framework like Ember and Backbone. And
all of the hard work that I've put into learning Angular would have been for
nothing."_

Would it be awkward to send him that Angular 2.0 changes presentation?

This is the reason we see so many JS job posts. It's not that it's popular,
more like nobody wants to deal with that crap. Not only the language is
hopelessly broken (which cannot be fixed by ES 6 syntax sugar due to
compatibility reasons AFAIK), the frameworks are changing every month. I did
not even start giving a f..k about React and now I am supposed to be caring
about some Riot 2.0 or whatever?

~~~
rakeshmenon
Please send him the Angular 2.0 presentation :D

One needs to think what is relevant to the product's requirements -- at the
"current point of time" and use the framework that fits the bill.

The secret to success is to stop worrying about all the changes that are
happening. It's imminent.. we are witnessing the evolution of JavaScript
frameworks, which will definitely slow down at some point of time and become
stable. Till then what's important is to keep yourself informed at a high-
level and dive into something, if required.

